# Ready or not?



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all
Okay here is my situation, I have been working on computers as a part time business for the past couple years, I am self taught with no formal technical training. 

I have the chance to purchase a building and open up a shop, The area consists of several small town that have very limited tech services available, judging from my after hours work its a gold mine. 

I hope to take night classes and work the shop during the day (including a delivery and pick up service) I do quite well at keeping my customers happy, if I cant fix it I can usually find the answer on the net....

What your opinion? to risky to start now? :4-dontkno get schooling first or take a chance?

Also, I cant afford to buy the building and just sit on it till I get schooling, unfortunatly that is not an option... 
I do love what I do, so its not a question of if I am going to open a shop, just a question of when. 

Oh, and buy the way, I use spell check on invoices... :wink:


----------



## ronsena (Oct 18, 2005)

So why not run the biz out of your home on a full time basis until you get so busy and crowded that you need the extra space??


----------



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

ronsena said:


> So why not run the biz out of your home on a full time basis until you get so busy and crowded that you need the extra space??


That was my original thought as well, however, when the chance to buy this building came up, I had second thoughts, its quite a deal, right on the main street in town... I wont find a better location...

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like you have two things going on....a possible real estate investment, and a possible business. If the building is a good deal to purchase, you could perhaps lease the space and do computer work from home until you've developed a client base. That way, too, the building is being paid for while you while you get your continued education, and you don't have to worry so much about having enough customers to make it.

Just my $.02


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I can say that there are definite advantages to having an actual shop. By moving to a commercial setting, you have an added air of legitimacy that you just can't get in a home-based office.

You already have a client base, and would most likely pick up more in this setting.

However, now you'll have to have solid biz insurance (company assets, client assets, liability), a note on the building, additional alarm and monitoring costs.

I would sit down and find the "break-even point" ... Add up the note, monthly insurance bill, monthly alarm bills, communications (phone/internet), lights/gas/water, projected advertising, then tack on say 10% for misc. expenses. Divide that total by your hourly bench rate to get the number of billable hours you need to break even. Can you meet that? (if your a flat-fee kinda tech, take the average of your 3 worst months)


----------



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all for the input. I have done the math, my current client base should make the bills, all I have to do is pick up enough new customers via visability and additional advertising to line my pockets!!! I think I can make it, I really think a store front is the best option, now I just need the guts to walk out on the limb!!!

Thanks again for all the input!


----------

